
Instapundit suspended on Twitter - erichocean
http://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2016/09/22/whoohoo-censorship-free-speech-advocate-and-well-known-conservative-instapundit-suspended-on-twitter/
======
erichocean
Glenn Reynolds, aka "Instapundit" commented on the ban here:
[https://pjmedia.com/instapundit/244534/](https://pjmedia.com/instapundit/244534/)

Here's a transcript where he discusses what he thinks is the offending tweet
with Hugh Hewitt: [http://www.hughhewitt.com/glenn-reynolds-instapundit-
reacts-...](http://www.hughhewitt.com/glenn-reynolds-instapundit-reacts-
suspension-twitter/)

